# Help building nest boxes



## Guest (Nov 8, 2008)

I need to make some nestboxes but I am not very good at using tools or working with wood. I need them to be no bigger than 12x12x24 and stacked 4 or 5 boxes high, similar to this picture. 










They need to be free standing. The fronts don't have to be fancy. I don't breed at all. I just need some comfortable boxes for my pairs to use that will fit in the space I have.

What kind of wood should I buy? What thickness, size, etc. should the wood be? Should I get plywood sheet or wood boards like those used for shelves? How should I attach the parts together, wood screws or nails? If anyone could give me some details I'd appreciate it! I am not the handy type lol.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

sasha008 said:


> I need to make some nestboxes but I am not very good at using tools or working with wood. I need them to be no bigger than 12x12x24 and stacked 4 or 5 boxes high, similar to this picture.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


so you want to build a bookshelf uh.....just kidding...wish I could help but all I know is take that pic to lows and talk to a guy in the lumber section, he will hopefully steer you in the right direction...but someone may be along to give you some pointers...if you buy sheets of plywood it will have to be cut, do you have a saw?...


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2008)

Actually, I've been looking at cheap bookshelves but they tend to be rather flimsy. And not real cheap either. Yes I do have a saw. Good idea to take a pic to Lowes although it can be hard to even find someone to help you in those stores. And sometimes the person you find doesn't know any more than you do lol


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

sasha008 said:


> Actually, I've been looking at cheap bookshelves but they tend to be rather flimsy. And not real cheap either. Yes I do have a saw. Good idea to take a pic to Lowes although it can be hard to even find someone to help you in those stores. And sometimes the person you find doesn't know any more than you do lol


yea, all you might get is a 17 year old looking at you with a blank stare..I hope someone will be along to guide you...also..lowes does have those do it yourself type books too..if that is any help...I would put my husband on here to give you some ideas but he is not here...he does all the building around here...sorry


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2008)

I think a premade shelf would work since I've never seen a pigeon complain about their digs as long as they can fit inside it lol  if you build it they will come lol


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Well the bookshelf idea is realy ok.I do not know what type of pigeon you have or howmany you have. The truth is the birds weigh a lot less then the books that would put in that book shelf think about it* GEORGE 2 more to go


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2008)

LOL George that's true 

Usually those cheaper or put together bookcases are made of some kind of particle board. It's heavy stuff and I was worried that if it got wet it would split or expand. And sometimes they're rickety. Solid wood ones would be nice but pricey.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

sasha008 said:


> Usually those cheaper or put together bookcases are made of some kind of particle board. It's heavy stuff and I was worried that if it got wet it would split or expand. And sometimes they're rickety. Solid wood ones would be nice but pricey.


If it's particle board and gets wet .. it will last for a little while, but you're done for in the end.

Go on Freecycle and Craigslist and ask for free REAL wood bookcases .. they will be out there! Heck! Ask for nest boxes while you are at it. You will be astounded what you can get for free or cheap .. one man's trash is another man's treasure!

Terry


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

sasha008 said:


> LOL George that's true
> 
> Usually those cheaper or put together bookcases are made of some kind of particle board. It's heavy stuff and I was worried that if it got wet it would split or expand. And sometimes they're rickety. Solid wood ones would be nice but pricey.


 Hi SASHA, You are right about partical board getting wet, but I was thinking that they would be inside a loft,but if they are going to be out in the weather that becomes a different story. By the way I lived in Holbrook Long Island, BUT THAT WAS MANY MANY YEARS AGO. ...GEORGE 1MORE TO GO


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2008)

No they would be in the loft but with getting pooped on and cleaned? Humid weather maybe? My mother has some of these bookcases in her house and they don't seem very sturdy. One of them leans.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Actually, I don't think you'd be satisfied with a bookcase, as they aren't normally 12" deep. I threw together a nestbox unit today, that I made with boards, cause that was easier to get home in the car than plywood. Although, Home Depot and Lowes usually have saws to cut the wood there if you want. Because I used boards, it took more time, as the widest boards are usually 12", and I wanted mine to be 15" deep. If you only want them to be that deep, than get 1"X12"X4'. Cut them in half to get 24" length for each shelf, (so you would need one for every two shelves). Then a longer one for the top,(although you really could fit one inside the two sides if you had to. So you could use one more of the same).Than you would need two 1"X12"X however high it needed to be. Probably 6 foot high, and you could cut it down to whatever height it needed to be, for each side. Then a piece of plywood for the back. You will still need to cut the wood even if you use boards. Or you can use plywood. If you do, use the exterior plywood, and paint it. It will last better if it is exterior plywood, and better yet if it is painted. Use sheet rock screws, as they are better to use than nails, and they grab well, and are easier to drive in. 1 5/8" sheet rock screws will work for this. Buy a box. If it is going against a wall, you don't really need the plywood for a back. The wall could be the back. Just draw it out on paper, so that you know the right measurements before you cut the wood. A jigsaw will work fine for this project. Good luck. Everyone else is right about the particle board. Don't use it. It cracks when you work with it, and it won't hold up to moisture.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Here is the one I threw together today. I used boards, but mine is only 16" across, and 15" deep.








Yours will be easier, if you are doing it 12"deep, and 24" long, because you can just use the 1"X12" boards, by whatever length you need. If you lived closer, I'd come and build them for you. LOL.


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Jay3,

Thanks for the tip. I learned something today.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Jay3 said:


> Here is the one I threw together today. I used boards, but mine is only 16" across, and 15" deep.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good job, Jay. 

Cindy


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Why not use something like this? 

http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=3579668

If you're just using them for nesting purposes and aren't actually raising babies, these would be ideal. No building, they can be sprayed off and moved at will to anywhere you need them. A book shelf would work too with come cardboard boxes sat on the shelves. The birds aren't picky......long as it's cozy, they don't care and again, if you aren't going to actually raise babies, I personally wouldn't go to the expense and trouble of actually building nest boxes.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Lovebirds said:


> Why not use something like this?
> 
> http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=3579668
> 
> If you're just using them for nesting purposes and aren't actually raising babies, these would be ideal. No building, they can be sprayed off and moved at will to anywhere you need them. A book shelf would work too with come cardboard boxes sat on the shelves. The birds aren't picky......long as it's cozy, they don't care and again, if you aren't going to actually raise babies, I personally wouldn't go to the expense and trouble of actually building nest boxes.


Renee, those boxes don't have solid bottom or sides. My birds would be fighting with each other if they had someone next to them that they could see. You'd still have to put something solid between the tops and bottoms of each box. Maybe your birds are nicer than mine? And bookshelfs aren't usually 12" deep I don't think. They need some room to turn around. It really wouldn't cost much to use 1X12X4 and 6 ft boards. It's actually an easy project, and would be something sturdier. And I think the birds would be happier.JMO.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Jay3 said:


> Renee, those boxes don't have solid bottom or sides. My birds would be fighting with each other if they had someone next to them that they could see. You'd still have to put something solid between the tops and bottoms of each box. Maybe your birds are nicer than mine? And bookshelfs aren't usually 12" deep I don't think. They need some room to turn around. It really wouldn't cost much to use 1X12X4 and 6 ft boards. It's actually an easy project, and would be something sturdier. And I think the birds would be happier.JMO.


Yea, guess you're right. I've seen milk crates used before, with a piece of cardboard on the bottom of course, and they worked just fine. Just offering suggestions for someone who doesn't want to or isn't any good at building things. I actually happen to fall into that catagory, and if it wasn't for my husband building stuff, I wouldn't have a clue. These are for birds that are just sitting on eggs. I wouldn't recommend anything like this for actually raising babies.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I didn't mean to down your suggestion. I generally don't raise babies either, but I love my birds, and feel that they are worth the effort, with or without babies. Of course, there is the occasional Oops baby. But that is another post. And even someone who isn't particularly handy could make a 12" deep bookshelf themselves. Who knows, they might find out that they have talent they didn't know about. Maybe even enjoy the challenge. I couldn't build either at one time. Didn't know I could. Then I was breeding pekingnese puppies several years ago, and needed large cages for the pups. I couldn't afford to buy them at that time, so I gave it a try. Found out that it really wasn't difficult, and actually enjoyed the accomplishment. I think even my husband could do this, and he really just isn't handy. LOL.


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2008)

Thanks everyone for the advise and help. 

Renee, I did look at those in Target. They had ones just like those but with solid plastic sides. And there are plastic stackable bins at least as big or bigger. I was worried that the plastic would be too slick for the birds to grip when landing and there's no way to add perches or anything. I do have a handicapped bird too who finds plastic a bit slippery. I use cardboard boxes for some things but they can shift or tip sometimes. I want something solid but free standing, with comfortable spaces for the birds so they can have their own little "apartments". . 

Right now I'm working on an aviary. I will post pictures of that when it's completed. I bought 2x4s to make it with, and hardware cloth. I think I went a bit overboard using 2x4s, it's going to be pretty heavy when I'm done but it will be really strong. I had bought some tools, like a circular saw, and I'm learning to use them. Sometimes I get my measurements off. Going to Home Depot or Lowes can get a bit confusing, I'm not always sure what to look for, like what kind of wood, or what size to get. As soon as the aviary is done I will start on the nest boxes. I'll be sure to let everyone know how they come out. 

Oh, should the nest boxes be painted, and if so, what kind of paint to use?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

If you paint them, they will be much easier to clean. If you do paint them, I'd use latex exterior paint. It holds up to water and cleaning better. If you place newspaper on the nest box floor, it also makes it easier to clean. Just pick up and replace the papers. Keep us updated. Your aviary will be strong and lasting. And I'm sure the boxes will turn out great what ever you decide to do. We would love to see pics of both later. Good luck and have fun with it.


----------



## TheGame (Apr 17, 2008)

All of this nesting box talk and Jay3's picture got me itching to build my own individual breeding boxes...





































These pics were when everything was about 95% done. Since these pics I have added hinges to the fronts so they open and a latch on the ends.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

TheGame said:


> All of this nesting box talk and Jay3's picture got me itching to build my own individual breeding boxes...
> 
> These pics were when everything was about 95% done. Since these pics I have added hinges to the fronts so they open and a latch on the ends.


Very nice! I so envy those of you who can actually BUILD things .. I am completely construction challenged! 

Terry


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Those are great. Thanks for sharing.


----------

